# FirstHike 2013



## Carol (Jan 1, 2013)

Parks around the country today staged an event called FirstHike 2013.  It was an organized event to hike the trails with one of several guided groups.

A friend was one of the guides at Mt. Monadnock....one of the most hiked mountains in the world.  Unfortunately I took a wrong turn on the way out to the mountain, and missed departing with his group but met up with a few others for an exhilarating, if relatively short, hike on one of the less popular trails to escape some of the crowds.

A few cell phone photos to share:





































Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seasoned (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks like an outstanding outing.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 1, 2013)

Gorgeous pictures. I'm still done with winter and thinking Hawaii looks good, but those are stunning.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 1, 2013)

Damn, Carol, I wish I could hike with you. That would be so cool.


----------



## Carol (Jan 1, 2013)

Tames D said:


> Damn, Carol, I wish I could hike with you. That would be so cool.



You can   Airport code MHT, just let me know what time to pick you up 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Uncle (Jan 1, 2013)

Did you carry a monadnock baton up Mt. Monadnock for monad-ception?


----------



## Carol (Jan 1, 2013)

No Monadnock batons were injured, carried, or even thought about on the hike.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 2, 2013)

How deep was the snow?  Do you ever snowshoe up there?


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jan 2, 2013)

Truly breath-taking!  I never tire looking at the beauty of nature, be it wilderness, ocean, desert or whatever.  Just makes you want to stand still and take it all in!  Big thumbs up!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 2, 2013)

"Snow, glorious snow, deep, white and freezing!" {to the tune of Food, Glorious Food from Oliver}.


----------



## Carol (Jan 2, 2013)

Makalakumu said:


> How deep was the snow?  Do you ever snowshoe up there?



I do snowshoe!  I have a pair of MSRs...in fact I'm going out this weekend with a different group. I'm still a relative beginner with only one season under my belt so I generally stick with the smaller mountains and more gentle trails.  I did bring my DSLR out with me a few times.

Click on any image for a larger version if you like




Up Pack Monadnock by Sikaranista, on Flickr




Crawford Notch 070 by Sikaranista, on Flickr




Tracks by Sikaranista, on Flickr


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 2, 2013)

I miss New Hampshire and I hiked Mt. Monadnock (in the late summer) many years ago, great hike. I took the longest trail up and the shortest trail down. The trail up had very few people on it and some awesome views. The top was about as crowded as a NYC subway platform at rush hour and the climb down was just about as crowded. I like the Mt Washington climb better (Early Fall) but I do not think I would try and go up it this time of year.

Great pictures, thanks for posting them


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 2, 2013)

Wonderful, wonderful shots of beautiful countryside, Carol.  I wish I had the money to jet over to let you show me some of the winter sights.  Snow and forests ... doesn't get much better than that {not such a big fan of mountains ... or self-important-pebbles as I have been known to call them :lol:}.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 2, 2013)

Carol said:


> You can  Airport code MHT, just let me know what time to pick you up
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



I'm very tempted. A beautiful lady and beautiful scenery.


----------



## Carol (Jan 2, 2013)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Truly breath-taking!  I never tire looking at the beauty of nature, be it wilderness, ocean, desert or whatever.  Just makes you want to stand still and take it all in!  Big thumbs up!



Thank you so much!!  I'm so glad you are enjoying them.  I love taking pictures, but its even more fun to share them :asian:


----------

